# mment?



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

"one of your recent lyft rides"???
They need to be more specific. Also, what's inappropriate to one may not be to another. I guess we all should just shut up and drive.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Syed80888 said:


> Hey guys so I've been driving for lyft for about 4 months and I signed into my app few days ago and it says 60% complete. I can see the lyft platform but I can't go online. Emailed lyft and they said
> "I'm following up on feedback I received about one of your recent Lyft rides.
> This feedback alleges that you discussed inappropriate topics with a passenger during a ride. Can you give me more details about what happened in this ride?hank you for your patience. Due to the nature of the allegations, your account will remain deactivated while there is an ongoing investigation."
> 
> I haven't said anything uninapprppate. Is my account deactivated permanently? Please help thanks


Do you have a dashcam? If so send them footage.

If not you're S.O.L.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

No I don't have dash cam but I had two passengers I can remember. One sat in my car but cancelled enroute I stopped the car she said " on my app it's showing that your still arriving" but I dropped her for free

2nd one passenger around 930 pm wanted to light up a joint and I said no they got offended . Picked them from bar

Never had this happen before. Like I said I can still get on the platform but I can't go online and I still receive lyft texts

How do they investigate these claims anyway? Any idea? Do they call the passenger back up ?


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Syed80888 said:


> No I don't have dash cam but I had two passengers I can remember. One sat in my car but cancelled enroute I stopped the car she said " on my app it's showing that your still arriving" but I dropped her for free
> 
> 2nd one passenger around 930 pm wanted to light up a joint and I said no they got offended . Picked them from bar
> 
> ...


its your story vs the pax story. most likely joint user complained to lyft wanting free ride


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Actually I do have a dash cam. Just messaged lyft if they want that. Problem is it records only last 3 days but videos 24/7. 

I'm thinking it might be the joint passenger too


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Syed80888 said:


> Hey guys so I've been driving for lyft for about 4 months and I signed into my app few days ago and it says 60% complete. I can see the lyft platform but I can't go online. Emailed lyft and they said
> "I'm following up on feedback I received about one of your recent Lyft rides.
> This feedback alleges that you discussed inappropriate topics with a passenger during a ride. Can you give me more details about what happened in this ride?hank you for your patience. Due to the nature of the allegations, your account will remain deactivated while there is an ongoing investigation."
> 
> I haven't said anything uninapprppate. Is my account deactivated permanently? Please help thanks


Oh dear. It appears yet another peasant managed to offend the PC olfactory senses of one of the more delicate Lyft pink unicorns. A great misfortune, particularly given the Machiavellian nature of their Better Boyfriend overlord. Whom we all know hates paying its serfs for the services rendered.

Do you recall consciously or unconsciously flirting with a pax recently? Did you get any negative comments and/or low ratings recently? Because it appears this pax--being extremely PC and likely of the SJW variety--decided to take great offense to it. Most likely to get a freebie ride at yours and Lyft's expense perhaps?

Anyhow, best of luck getting reactivated in the future.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes I've gotten negative feedbacks but it was for smoke smell in car but they never reported it. These were just in weekly comments. No I never flirted with anyone. Just small talk about weather etc


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Syed80888 said:


> Yes I've gotten negative feedbacks but it was for smoke smell in car but they never reported it. These were just in weekly comments. No I never flirted with anyone. Just small talk about weather etc


Spray renuzit super odor neutralizer in your car after every cigarette. You can pick it up at Walmart. I randomly ask my passengers if they smell any smoke and they have always said no, for the past two years.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

What I don't understand is she left me a 5.00$ tip but still made complaint for inappropriate topic?

I know who the passenger Is. She tipped me 5$ but left me an uninapprppate topic complaint


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Yea your pretty much screwed. Lyft will deactivate you with no concern to your sad life. How do I know you ask because the same thing happened to me not to long ago and I had a useless perfect rating. Trust me Lyft could give to sh1ts less and deactivate you and they will never respond to any of your emails.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

They have been responding so far for past 4 days . Slow but they are responding. Is it common to get a complaint and still get a tip from a rider?


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Syed80888 said:


> They have been responding so far for past 4 days . Slow but they are responding. Is it common to get a complaint and still get a tip from a rider?


Who knows! I am sure if that was the case it would be taken into consideration


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It is quite possible that it was a different pax.

Maybe you said one thing, they heard another, they shut up and rode silently, then complained two days later after talking with a friend.

Without more knowledge you just don't know.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Man in need a dash cam like 2 years ago!


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

I told lyft safety trust member" I have a dash cam but since it's a free version from Google play I'm not sure if I would be able to get that exact date" I waited for response and received " send the footage from September 10th 7am to 12 pm" I tried getting that date from my dash cam but it needs premium service. I could only go back September 11th so I was unable to send the dashcam but.....since she said September 10th I looked into my most recent rides and I only have 1 ride for September 10 and she was the one who reported me for inappropriate topic but at the same time she left me a 5.00$ tip which I think is very strange...

You only give a tip for good service . So I don't understand she gave me a tip but still reported me? Why? And why even tip me if your going to report?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Very strange indeed


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Syed80888 said:


> Hey guys so I've been driving for lyft for about 4 months and I signed into my app few days ago and it says 60% complete. I can see the lyft platform but I can't go online. Emailed lyft and they said
> "I'm following up on feedback I received about one of your recent Lyft rides.
> This feedback alleges that you discussed inappropriate topics with a passenger during a ride. Can you give me more details about what happened in this ride?hank you for your patience. Due to the nature of the allegations, your account will remain deactivated while there is an ongoing investigation."
> 
> I haven't said anything uninapprppate. Is my account deactivated permanently? Please help thanks


This could be anything...

Good luck getting reactivated.

Inappropriate comments, racial obscenities.. not having an aux cord... not letting 6 people pile into a car that seats 4...

who knows?

It could be anything with the way people lie,


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe at the time she liked the topic but regretted it the next morning.

Did you pick her up from a bar?


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

>no it was an airport ride at 7 am. Most roads were closed due to flood


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I've haven't been deactivated for it, but I've had some contact with T&S about inappropriate comments. I'm overall a professional and my ratings on both platforms are around 4.85 give or take. My contacts with them cemented a couple of things for me that I always thought, but was never certain about.

1. The average Lyft pax is a snowflake who is easily triggered that considers their ride in your car to be an extension of their safe space. If you accidentally trigger them by engaging in crimespeak they will passive aggressively email a Lyft Kommissar because assertiveness feels icky. Unless they're participating in an antifa rally.

2. The average Lyft CSR (and probably employee) is to the left of Trotsky.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

I think she got mad because I was trying to find a route and she said " I can't be circling around like the last lyft driver" and I said " ok no problem.. I'm trying my best to find a open road" we finally did after 25 minutes. May be that's why she reported me for inappropriate topic? But I don't understand why she tipped me if she reported me. Do u think the t/s team will put the tip into consideration?

This was right after hurricane Harvey so most roads were closed due to flodding


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Syed80888 said:


> I think she got mad because I was trying to find a route and she said " I can't be circling around like the last lyft driver" and I said " ok no problem.. I'm trying my best to find a open road" we finally did after 25 minutes. May be that's why she reported me for inappropriate comment? But I don't understand why she tipped me if she reported me. Do u think the t/s team will put the tip into consideration?
> 
> This was right after hurricane Harvey so most roads were closed due to flodding


I think as long as you didn't say anything politically incorrect and it's your first offense you will be fine. Then again who knows with them.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

What is politically incorrect? Does the t/s team see exactly what the complaint was when passenger reports it?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

The thought that she was looking to get comped a free ride and a refund comes to mind!


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

And yes its my first offense

Funny thing I'm not being sexist or anything. Just being real but when I used to drive for uber it were 100% of the woman who reported me. Never got any complaints from the men


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Make sure you let them know it was after Harvey and that's you're area.

Would love to hear that they've deactivated a driver who went through that nightmare just doing his best to help Lyft pax in their time of need.

Let them know how awful it was and you're lucky to still have a car.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

jesus man stop over thinking things. The last time Lyft said someone complained about me...i kicked them out of my car because they were being belligerent drunk....Lyft called me on the phone and ended up removing their 1 star review. 

Nobody here can answer these questions for you. Just ask Lyft to call you.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Well it's been a week and still talking with safety trust team


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Syed80888 said:


> And yes its my first offense
> 
> Funny thing I'm not being sexist or anything. Just being real but when I used to drive for uber it were 100% of the woman who reported me. Never got any complaints from the men


Why did women report you to uber?

I thought your story was weird, but now that you mention being reported by other women, I am starting to see a trend(?)

What do you say to them?


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry I meant to say both men and women have reported me but mostly women. Personally I talk way too much
With riders man or women. Even if they are silent I just try a conversation starter. 99% of the time I've had no problems. But that 1% where i"d get too comfortable and explaining my life history, college and conversation keeps going and by the time I drop my passengers I just want them to know who I'm and maybe they'll remember me as a driver of maybe because of the conversations I had with them they'll give me 5 stars. My rating for uber was 4.89. But apparently two women thought I was giving way too much information about my life and decided to report me for "Passenger made me feel uncomfortable " I never flirted , asked personal questions, or anything related. But 2 woman took it the wrong way when I told them " in our culture we have arranged marriage" . And I got deactivated from uber. So in lyft i decided a new strategy where I don't talk at all if the passenger doesn't reply to me.

Uber/lyft is like selling shoes. You have to sell your personality for the duration of the ride. I would say 85% of passengers I've had want to have some kind of conversation. But the thing is as a driver you get so confident and you start making a conversation with every passenger until one comes that really doesn't want to be bothered but because of the drivers confidence he doesn't realize and he gets reported for inappropriate behavior

I've been reported a few times where passenger thought I was rude because i was silent or didn't greet her.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds like you need to find that balance between silence and rambling diarrhea. 

Keep it simple. Small talk. Do not give out personal details EVEN IF PAX ASKS FOR IT. Do not ask personal info of pax, even if they say ".It's fine. "

It sounds like you have a big open heart and are comfortable making good human connections. However, a 15 minute car ride with a stranger is not where that should happen. For your own sake, resist the urge.

And good luck.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Most people just want a quiet, safe, comfortable ride from Point a to Point b. Many drivers are too chatty. You sound like you might be one of "those".
Generally, Uber driver edicat for males/females or shemales (lol) is: a simple greeting (how ya doin? Good. How you doin? Good.
Keep a lunch box or coat or something in passenger seat and push the passenger seat all the way forward, that way pax almost always sit in back, but, don't forbid the pax to sit in front if they want to.
One or two minutes into the ride see if they are on their phone, if so, then leave them alone.
Ayspacially (spanglish) if they are sitting directly behind the drivers seat and, ayspacially spacially if they are 20-30 year old chicks. If so, don't ask anymore questions or you will get a sucky rating or worse.
They don't care bout you, or your life ayspacially if you are an old fart like me.

For the rest of the ride except to ask if the inside temp is good for them, don't bother them.
That's it, and watch your ratings skyrocket. Lmao!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Yo, You don't have to sell your personality to anyone for a meaningless 5 star rating.

Interact with your pax in the first & last 10 seconds. No Mas Tomas! 

Best of luck.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

By the end of the ride he wants them to know who he is?

Yikes.

I envision him arriving at the destination, locking the doors, and saying 'but I'm not finished yet, wait please just let me finish'


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

YOU need to ONLY say, Hello at beginning of ride and Thank You at end.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

If the passenger wants to chat, chat. If they do not want to talk, keep quiet.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Syed80888 said:


> Uber/lyft is like selling shoes. You have to sell your personality for the duration of the ride.


Really? 

You're not a salesman bro. You're a frickin' cab/bus driver. Especially if you're driving
at base rates, which I'm assuming is the case. Stop trying to sell yourself. Stop trying
to be friends with your pax.

Do you see bus drivers working to sell themselves to passengers who board?

Sounds to me like your approach is getting you into a lot of trouble. Might be
time to change things up.

A to B my friend.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Syed80888 I think maybe what happened was they were forced to select from a list of options but the real reason they reported you was because they had a complaint with Lyft and didn't know how to retaliate. Lyft puts drivers as a buffer between them and the customer. There are no options that specifically allow customers to get angry at Lyft, they were not included since Lyft thinks they're perfect in every way and cannot possibly have done anything wrong. Drivers have the same issues when problems arise. Everyone who uses Lyft (driver or passenger) is going to have a very bad experience with this terrible company. Do not drive for Lyft. Take your story to the news and get a lawyer and sue them.


----------

